# Scary Halloween LED Eyes - Free Shipping and Choice of Colors



## www999 (Oct 11, 2006)

Add some bright green, red, or yellow LED eyes to your haunted house. These LED eyes are static - they are always on! Just plug in a 9-volt battery and you are ready for Halloween. These are perfect for flying crank ghosts or any animated Halloween prop. We placed several sets of these in the shrubs outside of our house last Halloween and they absolutely terrified the trick-or-treaters (those who actually dare to enter our haunted yard!) 

Please visit my website for pictures and information on how to purchase:

www.spalding-watson.com/ppfd.htm


----------



## www999 (Oct 11, 2006)

test test test


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

spam spam spam


----------

